# Severalls Asylum 2013 (Big Report)



## matthewadams (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been interested in Severalls Asylum for a long time and finally have cover most of the place i think.
Over 6 visits and meeting Mike and other explorers i am almost happy! 
I explored with 5 non members and Sparky over 6 visits - (March & April 2012)
Everyone knows the history of this place so there is not much point me posting it.
I have been lucky enough to meet mike quite a few times, he is amazing at his job! Always get a nice chat as we are leaving! but be careful of him and his tracking objects! 
It was so hard to pick what to upload so i'm just posting my best shots in my opinion but feedback on my photography and the location is much appreciated.
........... On with the mountain of photos!




Fence by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Graff by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Sign by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Outside by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Small by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Doors by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Dark by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Doors by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Classic sev's by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Group Shot 2 by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Group Shot 1 by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Kitchen by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




No smoking! by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Type righter by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Light by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Bath by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Window by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Windows by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Bath Lift by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Ben time again by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Bed time! by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Tunnels by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




One more photo by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr




Busted again! by Matthew Adams Photography, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2013)

Processing not to my taste, but nicely composed pics. One of my fave places is Sevs - cheers for sharing.


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! 
What is it exactly you don't like? HDR ? or something else ? 
I get a lot of hate on my processing!!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 7, 2013)

really nice shots there!


----------



## sparky. (Apr 7, 2013)

Fantastic set of shots there buddy


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 8, 2013)

Great stuff. Cheers


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 8, 2013)

Good stuff the photos look ok to me 
Your out there and doing it that's the main thing
When you start taking photos to please others the fun has gone


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 8, 2013)

Turned down going here a few weekends ago, whilst visiting London.
Really gutted I didn't take a slight detour here on the way back,
Was worried about the Palisade fencing, but seen so many reports for here lately,
Thanks, your pics are great!


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 8, 2013)

great report, again processing a tad OTT for my taste but nevertheless some well composed photography, whats going on in the last pic, is that secca dude taking your names, i hope to go you told him some bullshit ones and not your real credentials :/


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha i've told 2 different seccs's my name and address hear and they don't do anything with them..


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2013)

You really don't have to give them your name, nor address...


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice work mate some cracking shots liking the first morgue shot and the corridor shots are always a winner at sev's if you want some constructive criticism try a bit of noise reduction on the group shots in particular. I might be wrong but I get the impression they were a bit dark and you salvaged them well but theres alot of noise in the blacks... hope you dont mind me saying otherwise i quite like the processing


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

I see Michael never gave up the fags as a new years resolution 

That beds moved some distance?.

Cheers for that, I can never get enough Sevs....


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 8, 2013)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Nice work mate some cracking shots liking the first morgue shot and the corridor shots are always a winner at sev's if you want some constructive criticism try a bit of noise reduction on the group shots in particular. I might be wrong but I get the impression they were a bit dark and you salvaged them well but theres alot of noise in the blacks... hope you dont mind me saying otherwise i quite like the processing



Thanks - PROJ3CTM4YH3M For the nice feedback very few people like my processing and i always get bad comments about it!! 
I know what your saying about my group shots i edited them quickly and am not happy with them!


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 8, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> I see Michael never gave up the fags as a new years resolution
> 
> That beds moved some distance?.
> 
> Cheers for that, I can never get enough Sevs....



I have noticed the bed move quite a lot as well yes haha! And as you Michael smoking i'm not sure what to say. Sometimes i've seen him smoke lots and sometimes not at all!


----------



## OJB82 (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know a lot about photography but I like your photos!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 9, 2013)

Some nicely framed photos there but again I ahve to say I don't like the processing very much. Pity because FOR ME it rather spoils them. But like the man says, processing is a very personal thing and one man's meat is another man's poison.

Just a note though... you might want to think twice in future before showing pix with your faces on them. I don't think it would be an issue in places like Sevs but if you get into the habit and then post some when you've been to a site that is sensitive you could possibly find yourself receiving a visit from the dibble who have a nasty tendency to take the easiest possible route when looking for a face to fit a crime. Don't forget, however trivial your crime may be if you are trespassing you ARE still breaking the law.


----------



## Chimper (Apr 14, 2013)

Great set of shots, personally I like the processing on most of them.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 14, 2013)

Good to see another take on sevs, would love to see your full set. 

Gutted I didn't know you were going been wanting to do sevs for ages - just not on my own


----------



## sonyes (Apr 15, 2013)

Cracking set there bud, well composed and presented. Like PROJ3CTM4YH3M has highlighted, a few suffer from 'noise' but that's easily removed, or at least reduced. I for one am constantly trying out new processing techniques, and it's all trial and error.....keep at it mate


----------



## MPurbex (Apr 17, 2013)

some cracking shots here...not an HDR fan either sorry!

i had a partially successful visit to Sevs very recently too...didnt manage the main complex but some outlying buildings instead...hoping to crack the "ring of steel" next time and do the full tour!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 17, 2013)

Not personally a fan of the HDR, but a good selection of bits of the place. Love some Sevs I do. No tower access?


----------



## surfg1mp (Apr 17, 2013)

HDR is a marmite thing. Personally I like marmite and HDR. Some great shots there. Good compositions and PoV's. Agree about the noise reduction too.


----------



## addictedmedia (Apr 18, 2013)

great shots and wicked report on the old girl


----------



## nelly (Apr 18, 2013)

Very nice, I'm in the middle with the PP, I think this style suits the place quite well


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 19, 2013)

SeffyboyUK said:


> Not personally a fan of the HDR, but a good selection of bits of the place. Love some Sevs I do. No tower access?



Want to get up that tower so bad!! But its been flooded every time i've been! Hopefully very soon!


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your feedback and keep it coming! 
I know some people hate my HDR and my processing but thats what makes my photos MINE!


----------

